# Site com info sobre estado do mar e respectiva bandeira.



## JTavares (2 Ago 2015 às 16:11)

Boa tarde, sabem informar se existe algum site que informe o estado do mar e a respectiva bandeira? Nomeadamente da praia da Figueira da Foz visto que resido no interior, e poupava viagens desnecessárias se estiver bandeira vermelha. Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

JTavares disse:


> Boa tarde, sabem informar se existe algum site que informe o estado do mar e a respectiva bandeira? Nomeadamente da praia da Figueira da Foz visto que resido no interior, e poupava viagens desnecessárias se estiver bandeira vermelha. Obrigado.



Basta fazer uma pesquisa no google com, por exemplo, _beachcam figueira da foz_.

Já agora, este site é bom, e tem boas imagens:
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/reports/cabedelo-figueira-da-foz/

Pela ondulação esperada a bandeira não deve ficar verde a partir de terça-feira...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Ago 2015 às 22:49)

StormRic disse:


> Basta fazer uma pesquisa no google com, por exemplo, _beachcam figueira da foz_.
> 
> Já agora, este site é bom, e tem boas imagens:
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/reports/cabedelo-figueira-da-foz/
> ...



A bandeira vai ser amarela na maré vaza e vermelha em meia maré em principio.


----------



## JTavares (3 Ago 2015 às 00:13)

Mas quero algo credível ate porque não faço surf nem nada parecido.
É que a Maria é paraplégica e gostava de ir ao banho através daquelas cadeiras flutuantes e era para não perdermos a viagem, porque só vão ao banho com bandeira verde.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 00:22)

JTavares disse:


> Mas quero algo credível ate porque não faço surf nem nada parecido.
> É que a Maria é paraplégica e gostava de ir ao banho através daquelas cadeiras flutuantes e era para não perdermos a viagem, porque só vão ao banho com bandeira verde.



Não tem as bandeiras mas o IPMA dá alguma informação:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selLocal=6&idLocal=6


----------



## JTavares (3 Ago 2015 às 00:29)

Obrigado. Deram-me tambem a ideia de ligar para a capitania da Fig. Foz talvez saibam dar essa info.


----------

